# Stay or go back to the UK.



## surfbum99 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hiya,

We moved from Ipswich, Suffolk 6 months ago to Brisbane after getting my VE175 visas. Been living and working in Brisbane for 6 months now.

Only trouble is, well I'm getting bored of it, beaches, think I've been to everyone from Noosa down to Bryon. Everything costs money as usual, dreams about going again to see Sydney, Ayers Rock well everythings costs.

Think I fancy going home to live say in Royal Tunbridge wells, get a job back with my old firm...dont know sometimes. here no bonus, no overtime.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

these are initial hiccups, i am sure, once u go back, u would want to come back and things do stabilize in a while.. give it time


----------



## surfbum99 (Feb 19, 2008)

*hi*

Well here, I don't get a nice annual bonus, or overtime payments like in the UK and I've been offered my old job back.

Sometimes wonder what the appear was in the first place.

Could stay for the 4 years just to get the AUS passport, dont know.

Bit boring sun all the time, no seasons, high costs of childcare, have to pay private medical insurance, yet everyone says public hospitals are fine, yet they all go private. Miss the cheap package holiday to somewhere new in Europe.

Its not as good as I thought it would be when I backpacked around AUS 9 years ago. Now with wife and kid, same old story going to work like a robot.

Dont know really


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

weigh the pros and cons. talk to your better half. go for a vacation back home, meet people. I know it is easier for me to say but a new place is always boring initially but once u r off the initial year or so, things start settling. dont give up so easily.


----------



## surfbum99 (Feb 19, 2008)

*hi*

Its just if I dont go back now, I will miss the window to get my old job back which was very good money as it was with a finanical clearing house in London.

I could get another job in a few years who knows the future.

But I can say, I think Australia sometimes is over-rated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The grass is always greener! Maybe you just get bored easily or have forgotten the reasons why you moved now that the novelty has worn off!! If you went back, you'd soon get bored with that too I'm sure!?? Just analyse your thinking and yourself before you "up sticks" again

Jo xxx


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Why don't you try over this way.....we get the 4 seasons here, snow in winter, brilliant hot sun in summer but not full on all the time....it's perfect!

Before you decide on going back to the UK, why not give another State a try?

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

try checking communities, socialize more, meet people and I am sure you will start feeling better or call friends over fro a holiday from UK or maybe family..


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

When you moved from the UK why did you move away?

When you moved to AU what did you expect when you moved here?

If you move back to the UK won't the same reasons you originally left still exist?

These are just the most obvious questions.

6 months in one place versus a lifetime in another is not even a fair comparison.

Start with the above before you move back to the UK and find yourself bored again down the line.

What does the wife think? That's always a major factor in any move (it's not just you anymore).



surfbum99 said:


> Well here, I don't get a nice annual bonus, or overtime payments like in the UK and I've been offered my old job back.
> 
> Sometimes wonder what the appear was in the first place.
> 
> ...


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

surfbum99 said:


> Its just if I dont go back now, I will miss the window to get my old job back which was very good money as it was with a finanical clearing house in London.
> 
> I could get another job in a few years who knows the future.
> 
> But I can say, I think Australia sometimes is over-rated.


Which financial clearing house did you work for in London?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree with amaslam. when u r bored and the money is slow, its normal for anyone to think this way. A friend moved to AU 3-4 years back adn i still remember, he called me one day and was on a complaining mode, all he talked about was the people, the place, no jobs, and tht he is sitting at home since 4 months and he has not been able to get what he wanted, within 2-3 days he called back and was all excited, he had a job. in no time he changed his mind. he was in India a few months back for 10 days and he said he never wants to come back, he is so happy and settled there, when i asked him why was he so negative then initially, he said its normal, u dont hv friends, work isnt good, everything changes and somehow we cant accept the change, we want to go back to the comfort zone but soon things settle.


----------



## swordfish (Sep 1, 2008)

surfbum99 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> We moved from Ipswich, Suffolk 6 months ago to Brisbane after getting my VE175 visas. Been living and working in Brisbane for 6 months now.
> 
> ...


HI Surfbum99............Im still in the uk trying to get out to australia, why would you want to come BACK!!! to cold and wet england, Its done nothing but rain all week, we've had no summer about 4 weeks in all of sunshine, petrol went up by 2 pence to £1-07a litre this week,there are so many shops now that have shut down due to the recession.Its cold and the nights are drawing in, gas and electric prices are going up, the country is run by idiots Gordon brown and the rest of the labour party!
you are better off in sunny australia. I cant wait to get there...........
Swordfish


----------



## sarahhd (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Surfbum, 
We are in the process of a visa application and it worries me to hear your views on down under. What do you miss about home, it can't be the weather thats for sure. The cost of living has increased, the high streets don't look the same anymore, so many shops closed its depressing. The large multinational firms are closing up and moving to countries like India and China for a cheaper workforce. The country is in such bad shape it's going to be years before its back on even footing, there's no easy fix for whats happened to the economy and there are no guarantees of anything these days, your job may be there now, but it could also end up being a casualty of the recession in the future. 
Give it another few months and maybe take up a new interest, you'll meet people and have an out.
I wish you all the best and hope you get through these unsettled feelings.
Sarahhd


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

surfbum99 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> We moved from Ipswich, Suffolk 6 months ago to Brisbane after getting my VE175 visas. Been living and working in Brisbane for 6 months now.
> 
> ...


Luckily I only have to do two years (one year gone) - I think I feel the same way about OZZZtralia. If you can - stick it out and get a PP - Perhaps the world will change and your kids will enjoy what this place has to offer. 

I just can't believe what a rip-off this place is.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Halo said:


> Luckily I only have to do two years (one year gone) - I think I feel the same way about OZZZtralia. If you can - stick it out and get a PP - Perhaps the world will change and your kids will enjoy what this place has to offer.
> 
> I just can't believe what a rip-off this place is.


You sound homesick to me! Its such a shame that you guys travel half way around the world with what must have been such great expectations and then decide dont like it after a few months! There must be good areas of OZ that arent "rip off" heck, its a big country, there must all manner of areas to suit, just like the UK, how can you generalise so easily????


I really think now is the time to do some serious self analysis. Restless hearts etc...!! Where and when will you ever feel settled??? 

I'm not having a go, BTW
Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

surfbum99 said:


> Think I fancy going home to live say in Royal Tunbridge wells, get a job back with my old firm...dont know sometimes. here no bonus, no overtime.



I used to live near Tunbridge Wells and all I can say is WHY??? IMO, Its dull, very expensive and pretentious with its history and little cosy " ye olde tea shoppes"!!!

Hhhhmmm, typically "olde English" Is that what you're missing maybe???? How long before the novelty of all that would wear off and you crave OZ again????


Jo xxx


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

jojo said:


> You sound homesick to me! Its such a shame that you guys travel half way around the world with what must have been such great expectations and then decide dont like it after a few months! There must be good areas of OZ that arent "rip off" heck, its a big country, there must all manner of areas to suit, just like the UK, how can you generalise so easily????
> 
> 
> I really think now is the time to do some serious self analysis. Restless hearts etc...!! Where and when will you ever feel settled???
> ...


Yes and no..... I'm homesick for some culture.... humour, banter and some wit. I think there is a reason they stuck the crims here 

I also think that OZ is just to small for me.... And Australians suffer with a much unneeded inferiority complex.

Decent place but................... Europe is still the centre of the world... So, the question is - How long can I still live in the 51st state of America.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Halo said:


> Yes and no..... I'm homesick for some culture.... humour, banter and some wit. I think there is a reason they stuck the crims here
> 
> I also think that OZ is just to small for me.... And Australians suffer with a much unneeded inferiority complex.
> 
> Decent place but................... Europe is still the centre of the world... So, the question is - How long can I still live in the 51st state of America.



Maybe what you're looking for is within, does it matter that the country you live in isnt the centre of the world? You live within your own confines and those around you! If you dont like them then thats what need to change?????? 

I live in Spain, which IS europe and quite frankly on a day to day level (or any other level come to that??), you'd never know that I'm in the centre of the world, I'm in a hot, dusty and fairly quiet village?? And most of the time, I'm in my house and garden, I venture out to see friends in little bars or go shopping to shopping malls that could be anywhere in the world (apart from the UK cos it doesnt rain lol)

In the UK, everyone tends to keep themselves to themselves, you have "the nanny state" and no control over anything, and again on a day to day level its you're friends and family you have to live with and gain your excitement from.

I cant judge Australia cos I've never been or wanted to. But there must have been something that made you "jump thru hoops" and travel all that way to live there?? Try and remember why and how you felt about everything back then!

I kinda know how you feel, I think (???) and maybe I feel it too sometimes, but I've looked deeply into why and its simply homesickness with me and wanting that comfy reassurance of being where I "know" how it is!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

jojo said:


> Maybe what you're looking for is within, does it matter that the country you live in isnt the centre of the world? You live within your own confines and those around you! If you dont like them then thats what need to change??????
> 
> I live in Spain, which IS europe and quite frankly on a day to day level (or any other level come to that??), you'd never know that I'm in the centre of the world, I'm in a hot, dusty and fairly quiet village?? And most of the time, I'm in my house and garden, I venture out to see friends in little bars or go shopping to shopping malls that could be anywhere in the world (apart from the UK cos it doesnt rain lol)
> 
> ...


Jo,

Basically I did not jump through that many hoops and it was always about getting another PP so my kids have a choice in x years (who knows what the world will be like)

Also - I was looking for an English speaking 1st world country with a warm climate to move to.... One quickly learns that weather is not everything.

It all depends what you like and are into. I would never tell someone not to come here as its a great place but perhaps its not for me. I miss Europe...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Halo said:


> One quickly learns that weather is not everything.


Tell me about it LOL !!! Dont tell anyone, but I'm craving rain!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

When we made the move we analysed everything (and I mean everything! ) to try to get as good a fit as possible. Saying that we also kept in mind that we could move around Australia if we needed to. Moving back to the UK was NOT an option since the reasons for leaving the UK would still be there if we went back. 

Maybe it's different for us since we don't have kids, but we also thought about what we wanted. Swapping one rat race for another will seem to be the same after a while. If I'm working at the PC for long periods (the connection is in our small office) then that does drive me crazy since that's not what I came out to Australia for! (Yes I will be getting the PC connection moved or go wireless!). 

We came out to Australia for a better life style but that doesn't happen if you do the same old thing that you did 'back home'. As Jo-Jo said you still bring your self with you - and that can be good and bad 

Halo - As for Australia being the 51st it must be where you are or the people you mix with  Down here in SE South Australia it's very Australian. Yes that does mean some men (and women!) with attitudes stuck in the 70's but I could say that about rural England too (I have relatives there!). 

When people move to Australia they have the chance to create what they want. Yes that takes some consideration to what you actually want, why you are leaving your home country, and why you want to move to Australia. It's not an easy process (physically, financially or emotionally) but you will only get back what you put in (as with anything in life). 

Surfbum - I don't know whether this post will help you or not. Simply know that whatever decision you make will be the right one for you with the info you have to hand. 

Halo - I hope you find some culture and start to enjoy it here otherwise those next 3 years will be a drag. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Halo - I hope you find some culture and start to enjoy it here otherwise those next 3 years will be a drag.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


The next 1 year - Its not a drag ---> We do all the fun stuff etc etc its just that perhaps OZ is not for me... Its a great place and I would never dissuade anyone from coming to stay.... But if you're into the arts/music/history/wit and the like... OZ is not the place.

OZ is a very in your face kind of place....

Adelaide.... LOL, been there enough time to know that the average Joe thinks Madam Butterfly is some Bogan who wears a tutu after a few to many beers. :boink:


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Halo said:


> Adelaide.... LOL, been there enough time to know that the average Joe thinks Madam Butterfly is some Bogan who wears a tutu after a few to many beers. :boink:


But I'm not in Adelaide


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> But I'm not in Adelaide


Then you're even further behind the 8-Ball :violin:


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

swordfish said:


> HI Surfbum99............Im still in the uk trying to get out to australia, why would you want to come BACK!!! to cold and wet england, Its done nothing but rain all week, we've had no summer about 4 weeks in all of sunshine, petrol went up by 2 pence to £1-07a litre this week,there are so many shops now that have shut down due to the recession.Its cold and the nights are drawing in, gas and electric prices are going up, the country is run by idiots Gordon brown and the rest of the labour party!
> you are better off in sunny australia. I cant wait to get there...........
> Swordfish


Hi there,

I so agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!The government has sent the UK to rack n ruin, it is total rubbish. The headlines today was the working people of the UK have to pay billions in tax to make sure the immigrant children are secured school places and so forth, but are not doing anything about making sure people are educated and can contribute to the economy before setting ground on british soil, all i can say is well done to the australian government, you have definately got the system right:clap2: Also i have been fighting the education system to support my daughter with speech and language problems and am still waiting ( i applied for a statement of education 12 months ago) and as yet i have heard nothing. She had her first day at school today in year 5 and when i asked 'how did you get on' she replied 'we did alot of writing today and i couldn't keep up' (did anyone help- no! was the answer).

This is not a rubbish school, this is a well to do area ( google it at balsallcommonprimaryschool.co.uk or similar)

Anyway i have had my moan about the uk, at least for now!!!!!!

ellisax


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Why don't you try over this way.....we get the 4 seasons here, snow in winter, brilliant hot sun in summer but not full on all the time....it's perfect!
> 
> Before you decide on going back to the UK, why not give another State a try?
> 
> Dolly


Sorry hun but couldn't resist replying to "Brilliant hot sun in summer""?? When?? apart from the awful fires weeks I would not say we had a disernable summer in Melbourne last year


----------



## andyh (Sep 13, 2009)

*moving back*



surfbum99 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> We moved from Ipswich, Suffolk 6 months ago to Brisbane after getting my VE175 visas. Been living and working in Brisbane for 6 months now.
> 
> ...




why not look at moving to a different state. victoria has it all and not at a massive cost. think hard as the uk has nothing and why go backwards for a regret. think hard stay there and move


----------



## surfbum99 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hi again*

Hi there,

Thanks for all the replies, interesting, everyone has the own points of view.

_*When you moved from the UK why did you move away?*_

Got completely bored of Ipswich, remembered my backpacking days and wife wanted to try it.

*
When you moved to AU what did you expect when you moved here?*
The backpacking days, which isn't the case now with wife and child and one on the way, its all about money. Beaches, weather, ok, but gets boring after a while. Even the barbees in the park, yes everyweekend, they keep repeating themselves. Costs an arm and a leg to travel, Europe is cheaper to travel around in.

There is this notion that Australia is so cheap to live, it aint. Only petrol is cheaper by far. Food, internet, energy services all expensive. 
Most annoying thing is in every shop, they ask you 'Credit or savings' if your paying by card, and pin or sign, sometimes you have to sign as well as put your pin in. TV is completely crap here as well, cheapest, cheesy ads, some say well you shouldn't be watching TV in Australia, you should always be out and about. Yer to a degree, can't always be at the beach or walking through the bush!


Health system is shot to bits, yes well the NHS is crumbling, as it can't cope with the amouth of people using it, but at least you didn't need to think about the costs involved and NI was paid at source out of your wages. I would happierly pay a higher NI for a better NHS.

Here its private or public and mixed in the same hospital as well, Aussies say public is fantasic, yet they all go private. Even a simple blood test they ask you if you want it done private or public. Unless the Dr or hospital bulk bills , you have to foot the bill at the begining and its your job always to claim it back from Medicare. Any medical procedure,visiting the Drs, etc, you have to research what costs and what doesn't, what if things go wrong.
Take my wife's going to give birth in 8 months, has to visit the Dr every month thats $100 per visit - $63 for medicare, then $250 per scan. Then pain relief, you have to actually worry about the costs.

Plus I get one wage, theres no overtime, no bonus which is crap, no weekend payments. Just one wage and your expected to work your arse off. Yep Australian's, it aint laid back at all, in fact its just the same I'd say.

In the end its about the money, not about the weather, or beaches, especially if you have kids. Everything is money from the time your get up to when you go to bed, its sad, but thats life. And if I have the potiental of earning more longer term in London, even with communting costs, like I had, then I couldn't stay here longer term.

I might stay here obviously until our 2nd kid is born net year and grown, and get the 4 years in to get passports and get our monies worth, but I dont think I could stay here long term, just not for me. Nothing majorly wrong with Aus, just I think its been hyped up too much on TV, in the end like someone said its where your family and friends are that matters, or where your really feel good.

In the end, I haven't come here and said wow this is where I want to live for the rest of my life, I still feel UK is home.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

To me it sounds like your expectations were completely unrealistic  How could it be like your backpacking days when your situation is completely different and you were on holiday then. 

I don't know how much research you did before moving out to Australia - I analysed everything and some things still came as a shock. 

Holiday makers think Australia is cheap because when you are converting from pounds to dollars yes it does seem cheap, but when you are earning dollars it's a different matter. 

Things seem cheap to people from the UK because here there isn't the population or the competition that there is in Europe. 

I know lots of Aussies who won't pay for private healthcare and they like the public system - it's what they know. For me used to free healthcare yes it still comes a bit of a shock but that's why we went for private healthcare (and we had it in the UK too!). 

It may be about the money to you but for us it's about the lifestyle. We're in SE South Australia and we've made friends and time for the things we love to do. We're not stuck in traffic jams for hours at a time, or freezing to death with the weather. 

We chose that we would not move from rat race to another which is why we took time to plan what we really wanted and to make sure that this part of Australia fit the bill for us. I know that other people would hate where we are and our lifestyle but I truly believe that Australia has a lot to offer most people if they choose to look for it. 

The Australian's I know (and I'm in a regional area) care more about family than work. That doesn't mean that they don't work hard but the weekends is for family. Younger Aussies may even hold down several jobs if they want to buy a house or something else around here. 

I can't imagine going back to the UK - I'm sure I would hate it since all we did was work and pay bills most of the time. That's not living where ever you are in the world. Here we actually have a life! 

Maybe we had more reasons for leaving than you did. You could have left Ipswich and moved somewhere else in the UK. We knew we wanted to leave the UK and it hasn't felt like home to us since we left at all. I really don't miss it - family and friends yes but the UK no way. 

It sounds like you didn't have enough reasons to leave the UK and you'd probably be happier moving back there. Only you and your family can make that decision. I hope you'll be happy whatever you decide - life is far too short to spend it being unhappy. 

regards,
Karen


----------



## surfbum99 (Feb 19, 2008)

*hi*

HI thanks for your reply again,

Yes ,I did a hell of a lot of work to get here and a lot of research nearly 2 years before hand, even brought the car over. 
I don think we can go back now anyway as my wife is 6 weeks pregnant, and a long haul flight wouldn't be the greatest thing at the moment.
Might have to stay for the time being.
Just miss the overtime and london bonuses.
People say about life style, yer, but that costs as well, everything does.

Alistair.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

surfbum99 said:


> HI thanks for your reply again,
> 
> Yes ,I did a hell of a lot of work to get here and a lot of research nearly 2 years before hand, even brought the car over.
> I don think we can go back now anyway as my wife is 6 weeks pregnant, and a long haul flight wouldn't be the greatest thing at the moment.
> ...



I think you've got a restless heart!! Maybe with everything else going on, pregnancy etc (congrats BTW), you should maybe look to moving within Australia, have a look to see if you can find a job/area that will be more what you want. Its easier and cheaper than moving back to the UK - and then wishing you hadnt!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## anthonyg (Jul 14, 2008)

surfbum99: I will defer to Karen's reply for Australia, however I lived in Ipswich Suffolk for quite a long time before and after the bridge was built to give you the time frame, and then moved out to shotly, Ipswich has been going down hill for a long time my friend, and with the English economy what it is, how long would your job in London last? I came here 20 months ago, I swore to my family at the time I would not emigrate to Oz no matter what, I sent 24 years defending the auk and got told after this you cannot have a council house as you are not entitled only people with refugee status, I get overtime here and a bonus, after the forces I had a well paid job at Heathrow, but no life, you are feeling homesick even through you my not think it, you have said it yourself we have a life out here which is far beyond what the uk has to offer, change jobs! but stay, you will regret going back not next week but within a year or two and then it will be to late to come back, Australia is closing its doors slowly at last to. I don’t mean to sound off to you but give it time and enjoy the sun,beaches,the BBQ's the fresh life style, England has grown dark and its not what it once was, good luck on your decision


----------



## wilo (Oct 6, 2009)

Really interested in your decision surfbum. I've been considering a move to Bris with my family (wife and 2 boys, 9 and 7) for months. I'm a lawyer in the UK, well paid and good lifestyle and facing less money and all the worries that you highlight. But i have all the same problems with the UK that others mention....
We've been over on a reccy and had an awesome time but worry that it was a holiday - not real life. The traffic in Bris worried us (i'd have to work in the city) and housing was way more expensive than we'd been led to believe. We found it very difficult to find places we would like to live but still within commuting distance to the city. We live in Harrogate and so i have a 30 minute commute at the moment but live on the edge of the country...
On the flipside we are a real outdoors type of family. We love the beach and the country, and doing just about every type of sport there is. The weather here just seems to kill all the fun of doing anything outdoors. The thought of facing another January in the Uk is very depressing!!
Anyway i hope you make the decision that is right for you and your family - i'll be reading all the posts with interest!! :0)


----------



## coded welder (Sep 22, 2009)

*coded welder seeks just a job*

hi guys.
i have been here in australia 9 months, with my wife and kids i have been trying for a long time to get a decent job allas no takers can someone point me in the right direction i have contacted many firms,but no one replys,is this the australian way?


----------



## sk_ayers (Mar 3, 2009)

Alistair, I hope you do your research before coming back to the UK with wife and children in tow. I hear all that you've said about missing the way of life and looking forward to London wage / bonuses etc. but is that the reality? Both my husband and brother work for big corporate financial firms here in London and neither have had pay rises (and only paltry bonuses) this year due to financial meltdown and a crackdown on big pay checks / bonuses by the financial firms. Loads of people have lost jobs and the number goes up steadily day by day; the threat of losing your job isn't fun and no-one can think themselves exempt from that (especially those newly through the door).

You may find that the grass isn't greener on this side of the fence. Additionally, it's very difficult to buy a house as no-one is lending (especially on one income - my brother is in this situation at the moment as his wife is not working, despite having a good job at Canary Wharf with a big multinational) unless you have at least 25% deposit, and when the house prices are still stubbornly high in a lot of London that rapidly becomes another stress.

We are moving back to Aus early next year with children in tow. We lived and worked (not just backpacking or a holiday) there a few years ago but life in London with children just doesn't suit us. If you think childcare out there is expensive, try London. Because I work full time, my childcare costs are approximately £22,000 a year for my two children. On top of that, absolutely everything is so expensive and that's even before paying the mortgage.

Hope you weigh it up carefully and don't just assume it will be exactly as you left it. Good luck.


----------



## surfbum99 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thanks*

Hi,

Thanks for all the replies, interesting discussions. There are good and bad points about either side of the coin. I had a great job in UK, good house, etc, we gave it all up all because well we wanted a bit of adventure and were bored!!
85% of me said I was a great thing to do, but theres always been that 15% that
wasn't so sure! We did almost 1 1/2 years worth of prep to get the 175 visa, study the area, successfully getting a job before coming here. Bought my car over here as well.
We came to Brisbane not knowing anyone and just my memories of backpacking here 10 years ago.
Certainly made a go of it, new job, driving licences, sorted out our daughters kindagarten after looking at 6 different ones.
Went through the amazing fuss (3 months worth) with Medicare, Childcare Benefit, Family Benefit Part A and B, Childcare Tax rebute, Family Tax rebate. Tax returns.
I've been to every beach on the Sunshine coast, been around the Gold coast, done everything in Brisbane, been inland, been up the mountains.
In the end the novality wears off, especially the weather. People slag off the UK weather but at least there are proper seasons and not constant heat.
Brisbane is a beautiful place, but in different ways, its not for everyone.

I also questioned, if I'm not going to buy a house here and settle down why bother living here long term.

A few things I've sure noticed being here:

- Greedy Dr Fees and thinking you have to pay to go have a Dr appointment.
- Waiting a long time to get back any money from Family Assistant for Childcare fees.
- Really crap TV and the terrible adverts which are allowed on.
- Private and Public healthcare mixed in one hospital, you don't know if your coming or going. Like with my wife, in order to qualify for private medical insurance being pregnant you had to have insurance 12 months before conception. As we're going public now, we have to pay for % of Dr appointments - medicare every month, 1st scan is free, 2nd one you have to pay for even though there both as important.
- In the end nothing is clear what you pay for and what you don't and this shouldn't be an issue when dealing with health.
- Food overall here is more expensive I think.
- Good point petrol is generally nearly half price here.
- Australian women I've found in playing with my daughter in the parks some can be very rude and are not very friendly. My wife notice this as well. I think Australian women well are very hard to speak to worse than blokes here. I've found people in the UK more friendly in general. Some when there in the park are very very clickly with other Australian families and we get ignored.
- On the road some Aussie drivers are very aggressive, and are up your arse all the time and in a rush. Nothing laid back at all.
- Coles online is not bad, but every week they always make mistakes, compared to the UK, UK had a better service.
- My wife says the generally shopping here is crap, especially for kids. M&S and Next for example in the UK, good value, good quality, fashionable and you could always get packs of 3 or 5 of things e.g t-shirts. Here its either K-Mart, or Big-W but the quality is crap, or little shops where the prices are too high.
- Paying by Visa debit, every time, they ask you 'Credit or Savings?' and then 'PIN or Sign', in the end they're should be no reason for saying any of this at all if they caught up with the rest of the world. Its annoying to be asked anytime you buy something.
- Household services, Telstra/BigPond for one are always every bill time trying to pull a fast one on your bill. In the end I have to ring them up to get all the things they've made up on it off. This is also true of Gas and Electric I've found.
- My wife gets annoyed when EVERY single item of school uniform has to have the school logo on it, and HAS to be bought from the school shop at hugely inflated prices. A pair of tracksuit pants = $9.99 from K-Mart, and $23 from the uniform shop - just as an example. That's just one item. When you've got 5 or 6 items per child, then x that by 2 3 or 4 it makes quite a difference.
- The size of the country and weak media mean you have little national identity or community spirit. Community spirit exists on a local level, but events in Brisbane have little relevance to Sydney ect, whereas in the UK Summer, all the festivals, media hype mean you feel like you share in national going ons.
- Post....... arrives 3.30 pm if your lucky and they dont deliver on the weekends. you would think they would be early since they all ride motorbikes



Anyway, all in all. It only comes down to a few things, money, friends and family.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

coded welder said:


> hi guys.
> i have been here in australia 9 months, with my wife and kids i have been trying for a long time to get a decent job allas no takers can someone point me in the right direction i have contacted many firms,but no one replys,is this the australian way?


How are you contacting the firms? 
I would call them ot even go round there and try to make an appointment. 
There isn't always a good response to email. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Surfbum, 

It's interesting reading your posts since they are so different to my experiences here (although I'm not in Brisbane). 

UK was a lot smaller and I felt disconnected there because everything took so long to get to. 

I have found the people here so much more friendly than the UK and cliques are everywhere - even in the UK 

Tescos online always got my delivery orders wrong and the substitutes were laughable. 

Post Office delivery in the UK had gone down to once a day in the last afternoon so it's not much different to where to we are here. 

The health system is very different and luckily I've not had to use it much. That doesn't mean it's wrong - it's just different from the UK. There are a lot less people here and a lot less money to go into the system than the UK. 

It sometimes annoys me that everything happens in Sydney or Melbourne (and most things don't even bother with Adelaide) but if there's something I really want to go to then I'll go. 

Yesterday (Wednesday afternoon) my husband finished early and we had some things to do in town. Then we just fancied going for a drive somewhere. We picked a direction and drove. The sunshine was warm, the countryside and timber plantations were beautiful. We went to areas that we had never visited before. We found this beautiful lake (Lake Edward) which is virtually untouched. There were no sounds of traffic (I hated the constant hum of traffic where we lived in the UK), no iPods - just nature and us. 

We kept driving and found another lake. This one had a few houses around it and we fell in love with the position of one house. It was on a hill with views of a lake on one side and the country side on the other. The place is a little remote for me but I'd love it as a holiday home. 

This sort of thing simply would not have been possible for us in the UK. Now I know it may not suit everyone but we found what suits us here, just like other members who are living in Melbourne and Sydney and other places... 

Australia is big and very different - people need to find where they want to be. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## surfbum99 (Feb 19, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> How are you contacting the firms?
> I would call them ot even go round there and try to make an appointment.
> There isn't always a good response to email.
> 
> ...


In I.T anyway, a lot of Australian agencies are the opposite of London ones, In London they go out of their way and keep phoning you up, which is annoying, but gets results. In Australia I've found you have to do the work, they are lazy and you have to keep contacting them.

For any job, seek.com.au is still the best at the moment for searching.


----------



## coded welder (Sep 22, 2009)

*coded welder seeks work!!*



kaz101 said:


> How are you contacting the firms?
> I would call them ot even go round there and try to make an appointment.
> There isn't always a good response to email.
> 
> ...


yes karen you are right in what you say,go round there and knock the door i've tried this method only to be told (can you call back next week) when i do the fone is either on voice mail or the person i need to talk to is out of the office for the moment.we are on a 457 visa and it seems to me that no body wants to hire you if you are sponsord they prefer to take local labour first its quite frustrating. thanks for your comment.


----------



## QSfamily (Nov 19, 2007)

We've been here (Perth WA) for just over a year now. I find it very expensive living here or else we've just become very tight...

As mentioned above everything costs more and you dont get cheap holiday deals like you do back home especially when you live in Perth. Groceries are more expensive etc... We are actually financially worse off, here, had better cars back home etc... and yes my hubby no longer gets a bonus as good as back home and he works for the same group.

I thought it was absolute pants cos I couldnt get a job as childcare on top of being expensive was not easy to come by so I ended up being a stay at home mum which was loss of financial independance for me.... We definitely felt the pinch even though before we came out I was on one year maternity leave as I was still getting an income... and child benefit etc...

Everyone here tells us that public schools are good enough but the people that say this all enrol their kids into private schools. It makes you wonder.

However at the end of the day, it is a better lifestyle here in terms of what there is for our kids and that was why we came... 

On the other hand, I'm still not too sure about the education system if practically everyone I've met - estate agents, colleagues etc.. and now mums with new babies whether it be first or 3rd ones are all enrolling their children into private school years before they are ready because otherwise you cant get in....

Sorry if I sound this is a load of rambling gobbledy ****... Baby brain...


----------



## QSfamily (Nov 19, 2007)

Just a response to Surfbum99 or one of the other comments relating to the cost of doctors and prenatal scans.

I went the private route because I thought I would get better treatment. At the end of the day, okay.. my obstetrician did a grand job... he let me have an induction at 38 weeks but probably cos it suited him. However when speaking to other mums, I've been told that the private route isnt always best. In Perth there is King Edward maternity hospital (dont know if you have equivalent in Brisbane) which is completely free. Its midwife based like the UK and nearly everyone I've met have said they had a good experience. also they are more likely to allow you to have a completely natural birth as opposed to the private system where doctors have a schedule and more likely to intervene so its all done quickly and they can get on with their day... time is money for them.

I wasnt actually aware that in a private hospital I'd have to pay the paeditrician for the routine baby examination $253.00 but that is apparently cheap. In WA hearing tests are not compulsory so unless you go to a public hospital, you have to pay $85 for a private company to do that for your baby.... and so on....


----------



## KMA (Feb 7, 2009)

wilo said:


> Really interested in your decision surfbum. I've been considering a move to Bris with my family (wife and 2 boys, 9 and 7) for months. I'm a lawyer in the UK, well paid and good lifestyle and facing less money and all the worries that you highlight. But i have all the same problems with the UK that others mention....
> We've been over on a reccy and had an awesome time but worry that it was a holiday - not real life. The traffic in Bris worried us (i'd have to work in the city) and housing was way more expensive than we'd been led to believe. We found it very difficult to find places we would like to live but still within commuting distance to the city. We live in Harrogate and so i have a 30 minute commute at the moment but live on the edge of the country...
> On the flipside we are a real outdoors type of family. We love the beach and the country, and doing just about every type of sport there is. The weather here just seems to kill all the fun of doing anything outdoors. The thought of facing another January in the Uk is very depressing!!
> Anyway i hope you make the decision that is right for you and your family - i'll be reading all the posts with interest!! :0)


Hi
Thought I would reply to you as we made the move to Brisbane in March this year. We have found a place in the 'country' that allows me to commute to South Brisbane for work - about 40 mins car or train. There are plenty of places to chose from - your commute would be slightly longer and you would have to decide if that was worth the compromise. For us it definately is! 
We also made the compromise to manage on less money. It's hard to go from buying what you want whenever you want it, not worrying about the credit card bill (or any other bill for that matter) to budgeting but again it's worth it. As I type this our 11 year old is in the pool with a friend, following the most amazing hail and rain storm......no way would this be happening if we were back in England.
Brisbane is a fantastic 'pocket sized' city and we have definately found our paradise.
We're all different though and that's what makes us individuals - hey if every one loved Brissie there wouldn't be room for us all!!!:eyebrows:


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

(hae only read first page of comments).....

haw haw! I said the same thing after living in Tokyo for 6 months: "All I do is go to work, come home, eat, sleep and repeat. Booooriiiing!!".

So doesn't matter where you are-- you can't escape your own personality!


----------



## drageamon (Sep 7, 2009)

This is such a difficult decision. I think what it is important for people to realise is that unless you are 'loaded' then you still have to work and therefore wherever you are in the world you have to do the daily routine humdrum of work and therefore this will not change wherever you are. If you can balance that employment up against 'home' employment then do that and then consider 'outside work' benefits seperately. That is my thought process anyway.

My situation is different in that I am in Sydney at the moment having come out for 6 months with my partners company. They have now offered for us to come back in January for two years. Now this isnt very long but I am a UK qualified solicitor which actually means in total 2.5 years out of my profession. Plus 2 years isnt long enough to requalify here really as would only get 6 months practice as takes about 18 months and is $AUD8000!!! So I have to decide Aussie life for 2 years but the impact on my UK career. Also I am 31 not with no kids yet and want some so if I have two years off and then go home and have a family I am looking at 3 - 4 years out of my career whereas if we go home in January inevitable a house and family will come quicker. I am in two minds.

Any thoughts? Any UK solicitors had time out over here? Could I get a paralegal job out here? That might appease uk employers if I had the right swing on it?

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Kelly:

Please take a look at this form:
http://www.lawsociety.com.au/idc/groups/public/documents/internetregistry/008647.pdf

***
While you can't practice Australian law in Sydney, you could instead practice foreign law (UK law) in Australia for a firm here. I think the form above allows you to register for that.

***
See if this works as an option for you professionally 





drageamon said:


> This is such a difficult decision. I think what it is important for people to realise is that unless you are 'loaded' then you still have to work and therefore wherever you are in the world you have to do the daily routine humdrum of work and therefore this will not change wherever you are. If you can balance that employment up against 'home' employment then do that and then consider 'outside work' benefits seperately. That is my thought process anyway.
> 
> My situation is different in that I am in Sydney at the moment having come out for 6 months with my partners company. They have now offered for us to come back in January for two years. Now this isnt very long but I am a UK qualified solicitor which actually means in total 2.5 years out of my profession. Plus 2 years isnt long enough to requalify here really as would only get 6 months practice as takes about 18 months and is $AUD8000!!! So I have to decide Aussie life for 2 years but the impact on my UK career. Also I am 31 not with no kids yet and want some so if I have two years off and then go home and have a family I am looking at 3 - 4 years out of my career whereas if we go home in January inevitable a house and family will come quicker. I am in two minds.
> 
> ...


----------



## drageamon (Sep 7, 2009)

Many many thanks - that definately isnt something I had considered. I am not sure what I could practice though - my experience is family law so unless I acted for people that had 'run away' from the UK and needed a UK family lawyer to sort things at home for them?

Any ideas?

I am hoping for a family paralegal role but I am not optimistic......

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## gergor (Aug 26, 2009)

*Glad you got that off your chest!*

I don't go on these sites very much so probably joining this thread later than most.

I must admit after reading Surfbums response I bet your glad you got that off your chest!

We (my husband and 3 kids) have been here in Mornington Peninsula for about 3 months. The thing I find about most expats I meet is that they are constantly comparing things to the UK. Yes certain things are more expensive here and yes culturally you have to get used to different approaches, stances etc like them or not, but its not the UK! I can here some say "yeah your right there"

I recently went to another expats site forum meeting - a friend of mine persuaded me to go. I had to endure listening to them all moan about how it wasn't the same as the UK. It was taking me back to days in Europe when you used to hear POMs wingeing that there was no HP sauce. That's because its not the UK.

My point is that our approach to coming here is to experience something different, good and bad and to be honest we are really enjoying it so far. I don't look on this as a forever experience. If you were only here for a couple of years and knew you were going back you would stop worrying about everything and just get on with it, just like you did when you were backpacking. 

I've done a fair bit of travelling (Europe, Oz, Asia etc) and had some great and some not so great experiences and that's the way I view living here. Just like I did when I was in the UK.

Yes the TV is different and the shopping is a bit same old but I find myself cooking differently and doing different things. I play netball and my husband is getting the chance to play golf (at a very reasonable price can I say) more often.

God I sound like an old hippie but I promise I am far from that. I don't miss many things from the UK even though my husband had a good job and we had good friends, house etc. I just look on this as a change of scenery and lets see how long it lasts.

Good luck with your decisions and enjoy your time where ever you end up.

P.S. M&S send directly to Australia for £20 and I have already indulged in their sale!!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Kelly:

How about calling around to a few law firms and seeing what they do in their "Foreign Law" section. I would expect it would be alot of commercial law or tax law, but who knows, maybe there is something for family lawyers to do. Nothing to lose by going this route at all.

I like this route simply because you continue to practice UK law (so not out of the biz) and I'm pretty sure it pays better than a paralegal. 

Good luck whichever path you choose. 



drageamon said:


> Many many thanks - that definately isnt something I had considered. I am not sure what I could practice though - my experience is family law so unless I acted for people that had 'run away' from the UK and needed a UK family lawyer to sort things at home for them?
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


----------



## drageamon (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank for that, I think I will do that. I am happy to do a new area of law!!

Kelly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi gergor

welcome to the forum, and ofcourse, well said. one has to adjust, the key to happiness in everything we do... cook food, new place, relations, one has to adjust and not compare and crib.


----------



## Bizon (Jul 8, 2009)

surfbum99 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> We moved from Ipswich, Suffolk 6 months ago to Brisbane after getting my VE175 visas. Been living and working in Brisbane for 6 months now.
> 
> ...



No offense, but that is so narrow-minded and shallow!

Try and enjoy the experience for what it is, something new and different, not what you know or expect. Isn't that the point of change?


----------



## surfbum99 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi,

Its got nothing to do with being narrow minded or shallow.

Its a personal choice, horses for courses. I prefer the UK and glad I've had the experience of coming here. Just because we've come here and lived here for a year, doesn't mean we like it 100%. You try things, things work out , things dont, thats live.


----------



## wilo (Oct 6, 2009)

KMA said:


> Hi
> Thought I would reply to you as we made the move to Brisbane in March this year. We have found a place in the 'country' that allows me to commute to South Brisbane for work - about 40 mins car or train. There are plenty of places to chose from - your commute would be slightly longer and you would have to decide if that was worth the compromise. For us it definately is!
> We also made the compromise to manage on less money. It's hard to go from buying what you want whenever you want it, not worrying about the credit card bill (or any other bill for that matter) to budgeting but again it's worth it. As I type this our 11 year old is in the pool with a friend, following the most amazing hail and rain storm......no way would this be happening if we were back in England.
> Brisbane is a fantastic 'pocket sized' city and we have definately found our paradise.
> We're all different though and that's what makes us individuals - hey if every one loved Brissie there wouldn't be room for us all!!!:eyebrows:


Really grateful for that KMA. You are so right about the good parts - my boys would live in the swimming pool!! And life is all about compromises after all. As long as the good outweighs the bad...
We looked at the Bayside area and particularly some country type acreage properties in places like Burbank and Sheldon but i wasn't too sure how far south i could go and still be in commuting distance and also easy beach distance. Have you got any thoughts please??
Many thanks.


----------



## andyh (Sep 13, 2009)

wilo said:


> Really grateful for that KMA. You are so right about the good parts - my boys would live in the swimming pool!! And life is all about compromises after all. As long as the good outweighs the bad...
> We looked at the Bayside area and particularly some country type acreage properties in places like Burbank and Sheldon but i wasn't too sure how far south i could go and still be in commuting distance and also easy beach distance. Have you got any thoughts please??
> Many thanks.


Fantastic wilo yes money is always the first thing , but in the long run its a better start than most get in the uk.!! Look at it in this respect a free run with the credit bill and the uk way of life or a tight budget but a forfilled life.!!! no contest in my eyes.


----------



## randallzzz (Oct 18, 2009)

I agree with JOJO, the grass is always greener on the other side. 
I think it doesnt matter where you end up living, eventually the daily routine get boring.
Unless you have some type of exotic job like professional lion tamer!

I think its a change you need to make in your mind. 

Randall
shipping2australia


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

randallzzz said:


> I agree with JOJO, the grass is always greener on the other side.
> I think it doesnt matter where you end up living, eventually the daily routine get boring.
> Unless you have some type of exotic job like professional lion tamer!
> 
> ...


People forget that they always have a CHOICE. A choice to do the boring mundane stuff or the choice to be a lion tamer! Boredom is all in the mind (as is the rest of a person's reality  )

Regards,
Karen


----------

